
Show HN: SiteGuru – Check your website for SEO and usability issues - rickhaasteren
https://www.siteguru.co/
======
yesenadam
I have an old browser, but still:

I entered my website, got a blank screen with just this:

{"status":"error","message":"We cannot access this page"}

So I thought, "ah, must add _www._ I guess". Did so and got this:

{"status":"success","message":"Sitecheck started"}

Aand..that was it.

------
dharness
I sincerely wish the images were svgs, or at least higher resolution pngs.

